

Pie chart progress in your website's favicon - lukasko
https://github.com/lipka/piecon

======
mva
We are using Notificon (<https://github.com/makeable/Notificon>) to display
notifications in the favicon of Discover (<http://discover.usabilla.com/>),
but I really this pie chart as well. Now I have to think of useful ways to
implement it.

------
wamatt
Neat!

